# Bachmann 38 ton Shay - Parts Needed!



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Modelers,

After an unfortunate fall (a careless act by one of my daughter's friends) my 38 ton shay is in need of parts that are no longer stocked by Bachmann.

Primarily, I am looking for two MT010 screws. These are the two small screws that connect the two halves of the yoke assembly on the rear driveshaft (Yoke Assembly (Large 38/55Ton Shay) [0AY01-ZU01-02] - $11.90 : Bachmann Trains Online Store!).

Ideally, I would like to replace that entire assembly in the link, but I think I can manage with the two screws. Or if someone knows the equivalent screw dimensions?

Second... The rear driveshaft and gears. The driveshaft rotates freely separate from the gears, but I'm not sure it is supposed to. If not, I would like to find the rear driveshaft as well. (Drive Shaft - Rear (Large Scale 38/55 Ton Shay) [824XX-0ZJ02] - $17.85 : Bachmann Trains Online Store!) This is not as important as the pistons moving are still driven by the front truck. Nothing looks cracked or broken and I'm not too sure what holds those gears in place on the rear driveshaft.

Bachmann says they will never receive these parts again.

All else I was able to fix myself. She still runs but if anyone might have these pieces, screws, or knows how to find them, I would be most appreciative.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> two MT010 screws.


Those are certainly metric, and probably M1.4 or M1.6, maybe even M2. I have a box of metric screws of all sizes, and I just test them to find one that fits and then shorten it if necessary. Here's an example:
4.49US $ 10% OFF|500pcs M1.2 M1.4 M1.6 Small Mini Micro Cross Phillips Ultra Thin Wafer Flat Head Screw Bolt for Laptop Phone Set Assortment Kit|Bolts| - AliExpress



ScottyB said:


> The driveshaft rotates freely separate from the gears, but I'm not sure it is supposed to.


I think it is supposed to, as both trucks are powered. You wouldn't want them fighting each other!


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Pete, that was my thought for the rear driveshaft as well. My son and I were discussing on how if one truck's gears didn't rotate freely, those gears would strip easily. But when have we ever taken it apart to find out?!?

When she's not running, I keep my shay and a few other locomotives on a display shelf above the stairs. I'm aware of the danger and if we move furniture or something crazy, I make sure to move it to safety. My daughter had a basement sleepover last weekend and one of her 12 year old friends decided to throw her sleeping bag down the stairs. But, her aim is not the best. The loud bang and tumble alerted me to exactly what just happened. The parents were most kind and offered to pay for a replacement. But, of course, these aren't made anymore! (I wouldn't accept an offer anyway. Stupid, yes, but it wasn't intentional.) The rest of the locomotives were just fine. They are down now and I'll never put them back. I could have lost my entire roster!

I've spent hours disassembling and reassembling parts that popped out. The front footboard and rear light took the brunt of it, but a bit of work and it looks almost new. I'm down to this driveshaft and random unidentified small plastic bits.

I should probably have a digital micrometer to measure these screws. I'll find a friend with one! The screws I need literally had the tiny heads crack off, so it took a good hit. The fact that the metal screw broke before the Bachmann plastic did is unbelievable. The yoke ring is cracked just a bit but I'm almost certain it is cosmetic. I appreciate the advice! I'll report back!

Scott


----------



## waikiki968 (Mar 4, 2017)

I think I have the parts you need.









Yoke ring has screws that I can't get out.


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Waikiki968,

A picture is worth a thousand words and thanks so much for posting those!!!

I spent a lot of time studying your photos vs what I have!

I don't know what Bachmann considers a "screw" but your yoke ring looks exactly as mine does. There is no screw "head" and I had assumed the head broke off. But yours looks just like mine. I'm not sure if it is supposed to be a press fit or what. But I reassembled the entire driveshaft using the "screws" as a press fit and it seems to work just fine! The "screws" on the damaged yoke don't press in as far as the non-damaged one by maybe 1/2mm or so - minimal, but noticeable. I have no idea how it's even possible to tighten it! But, with minimal testing so far, I think I have it reassembled in a working fashion!!!

So in your particular photo, I'm almost certain it is just a press fit. A small screwdriver will pop the two halves apart. At least that's what mine did.

I've only run it back and forth on a six foot piece of track indoors but it works perfectly. If I have the patience, I'll try to find room to set up a loop of track and test it out more thoroughly.

We're left with about 6 random pieces of tiny black plastic. My son and I have scoured the shay from every angle with flashlights and have absolutely no clue where they came off of, so we're calling this one good, subject to more intense running.

Many, many thanks for the photos! (Your top one is the forward driveshaft, btw. I don't think they are interchangeable.)

Scott


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> The driveshaft rotates freely separate from the gears, but I'm not sure it is supposed to.


I bought one of the original Bachmann Spectrum Shays. If memory serves (we're talking 20+ years), Bachmann provided a free "centrifugal clutch" for the rear drive shaft to solve a problem wherein one of the drive shafts was damaged if either the front or rear truck lost power (melted contacts, etc.), while the remaining truck kept on turning. This could be why "the driveshaft rotates freely separate from the gears," though there should be some small degree of resistance (as opposed to "rotating freely"). I'm pretty sure this fix was integrated into newer Shay models.


----------

